# Cast lures



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I cast some 3oz lead lures but debating on weather to use single hook or treble. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

well, what do they look like in general?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I think these are like glass minnows. I like singles better myself, but I have better hookup ratio's on the trebles.


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

all of the glass minnows ive seen are treb hooked.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

it depends on lure some times.
when you use different hooks single or treble or double.
dressed or naked. they give the lure a different action.

for metals. i like hopkins with a single dress hook.
you can reel like a madman for blues or slow down for a nice slow swimming lure.
for lead jigs, i like single hooks with tubes, with curly tails, squid , whatever.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

The ones I'm making are the Do-Its. Here's a couple of pics. Sorry not the greatest of pics. I'm playing right now with all kinds of color combos and tails.Top and bottom have trebble hooks middle is single.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

Because I do mostly "catch and release" I stick to a single hook. I like dressed singles as it seems that tubes, etc. create a lot of "windage" and I don't maximize distance. 

BTW those are some very nice looking "tins" GreenFord. Do you paint the gold ones? How does the paint hold up? I like the through wire. Very nice.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

jkcam I use chrome gold on them. They have a lot more shin then shows up in the photos. I haven't tried them yet to see how the paint will hold up but I hope to tell you next weekend...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

You can use a treble hook I like to bend the barbs down to help get the hook out easier. Also don't forget to keep pressure on the fish to not lose it. A fish will come unbuttoned a lot easier with bent barbs.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

The flat sides on them are perfect for some prism tape Green Ford. SOme powder coat with metalflake would be nice also.


DEAN


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Replaces all my trebles on metal lures years ago with salmon Siwash hooks. Makes unhooking blues a heck of a lot easier....

Sandcrab


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

ketch thats funny. HStew and I were talking about that the other day. I need to get some to give them some real flash.


----------

